# From d2 to tbolt! (advise please)



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

So after a year with my d2, and its dumb locked bootloader, I will be activating my tbolt tomorrow! I've been reading about rooting and s off and the like. D2 was easy to root, the tbolt seems slightly more complicated. I suppose ill have to see if my tbolt has the latest update installed and if it doesn't I won't accept it. Look forward to joining the ranks!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

even if you are on latest OTA (605.9) you can downgrade to 605.5 than root using revolutionary and than go flash crazy.

IT will wipe so make sure you do this before you setup your phone

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1401959

For recommended roms there are so many just try yourself, I personally use Thundershed AOSP but to each his own


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

great adivce above^^^^
this phone has a great developer following.
we have sense 2.0, 2.1, 3.0 and 3.5 ROMS
Stock AOSP
Cyanogenmod and a bunch of spin offs of CM (read up on the GPS and network location fixes)
and MIUI
and the ICS ports are well on their way (missing radio completely)

enjoy the T-bolt...its a great phone


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Here here good show good show

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------

